# Newbie!



## Manfeex

Hello!
I thought to introduce myself!
Im Sam, I have 2 beautiful children ages 2&5.
Cant wait to meet new people, I would love to try and have a third child but my partner wants to wait! 
Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! :)


----------



## bdb84

:wave:


----------



## ewoods66

Hi
I'm a newbie here too. I'm Emma. I have a 11 year old boy.


----------



## Wobbles

Hi Sam 

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------



## SophBabes

Hey :) Welcome to BnB :D


----------



## annaclarissaa

Newbie here and I dont know how to post a thread can anybody assist?


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## Groovychick

Welcome! :)


----------



## Regin7

Hi and welcome! Congrats with your kids! I'm not in the same boat with you. We have our de ivf son. This time wanting more so going the same route for a sibling. We've already had our consultation with the clinic. Are lucky to be treated with the same dr as previously when got success with shot#1. Awesome kind lady she is! Hope she & others will do their best to create our new miracle. But this whole journey is tiresome surely. I'm so glad you're on the other side of fertility troubles. And that all you need is to wait for some time your dh gets ready for #3. I'm so pleased there is at least one lovely lady beyond conception troubles. May there be less of us struggling! All the best and take care.


----------

